# small (female)/asian fit goggles?



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

just got oakley crowbars for guys and they look sick, haven't worn em riding yet.

try Anon, they have smaller models made specifically for women just like spy does.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Check out Smith Optics and Dragon they have female models as well. Anon not a bad choice either.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The Oakley Stockholm is specificially made for asian faces.


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

I thought the Stockholms were made for females? There is an Asian Fit for the Stockholms as well. For all Asian Fit Goggles from Oakley, the only difference is the nose padding. If you compare a std and an asian fit version, look at the foam around the nose. You'll see that the Asian fit's foam is a lot thicker. It basically fills the gap created from the lack of a bridge. The good thing is that all the lenses are interchangable between the reg and asian fit goggles of the same series.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

I'd definitely recommend Smith's -- my Anthems are dope!


----------



## charzord (Nov 2, 2008)

What about asian guys with big heads and flat nose?? I was looking at the dragon mace.


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

charzord said:


> What about asian guys with big heads and flat nose?? I was looking at the dragon mace.


Look at the Oakley Wisdom's or Crowbar's in the "Asian" fit... I have a pair of Crowbars in Asian fit and they fill up the gap in my nose...


----------

